# How Do You Image The Person Above You In Real Life?



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Simple question lol? Pictures please


lol Steve Urkel Good choice lmao. He actually looks like my real life cousin


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I was just thinking about starting a thread like this.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## totalloner (Jan 29, 2013)

timid? mousy?
sorry hardly original


----------



## Zezima (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

I don't know, really, I just typed "zezima" in Google Images. So I guess this is you now.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I already love this thread.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

probably offline said:


> [Picture of cat]


I am not sure what to think of this...


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> I am not sure what to think of this...


He's a sir and a snazzy chap! ;_;

(sorry for interrupting the thread, ignore this post)


----------



## Fine Finn (Feb 19, 2013)

probably offline said:


> He's a sir and a snazzy chap! ;_;
> 
> (sorry for interrupting the thread, ignore this post)


I will imagine what you look like... Then.. the next poster.. tell me what you think I ma look like.

dyed red hair, a bit chubby, very smart.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Edit: the picture below is much better.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> As a member if the Scooby Doo gang


Damn it. Didn't jump on it fast enough.










How'd I do? Was I close?


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Daniel C said:


>












A pic of us together since we're such awesome SAS buddies.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> A pic of us together since we're such awesome SAS buddies.


Aw, I didn't read the text. I am honoured by the gesture. However, I think this would be a more appropriate image:










It represents my character better than the other one.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Fine Finn (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Edit:


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Aw whu- what happened? What did Fine Finn post that isn't there anymore and now he's temporarily banned?


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

zomgz said:


>


omg Is that Steve Buscemi?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Monotony said:


>


Yikes, this doesn't bode well!


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

But only because of the avatar :O


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

You'd think I'd have a longer beard.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

for some reason I think of your avatar as a mouse and I see your posts as intelligent and when I put the two together this is the first thing that pops into my head.

edit: @ implicate- haha! i'm kind of flattered.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

I just get a Sagan vibe from you. :yes


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

The yellow guy.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)




----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Barette said:


>


does this mean that me and enfield are the bestest friends in the world?

also


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Daniel C said:


>


Lol, I like this thread


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

like lady gaga


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

i don't have google , but if you're a female in manchester , you must be short , not blonde , casual ( in a dressing sense) and have a hooligan boyfriend? no offense meant of course...


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

If this isn't spot on, I don't know.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

(Sacré-Cœur)


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

thekloWN said:


> If this isn't spot on, I don't know.
> http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e191/veganfitpics/ChubbyManUPLOAD-1.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> I look nothing like that! In fact, I am the complete and utter opposite in every possible sense possible.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Brasilia said:


> I look nothing like that! In fact, I am the complete and utter opposite in every possible sense possible.


THIS GAME ****ING SUCKS! IM OUT!

*It's still on Brasilia.*


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Hell yeah


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Not sure why.. Just made sense to me


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

lol im not sure y, but i feel like u would have a mustache! and not a normal mustache, i mean an awesome1!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

haha not _really_. You're personality is more reminiscent of a jovial cat. Yes a cat :}

---------------------

And why does no one think of me as a saxy Brazilian? I get all the ugly people. Not fair.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

^geez brazilia stop stealing pplz bandwidth!









Ur not quite superman, and your not quite Ronald Reagan, but you are a healthy mix of both


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Limmy said:


> lol im not sure y, but i feel like u would have a mustache! and not a normal mustache, i mean an awesome1!


I think I'll take that as a compliment


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

haha! its one of the best compliment i could give some1!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

omg wtf - now I realise why you said I steal people's bandwidth!! before I was like what is this guy on about ahahah I changed the picture for you...

**to the person below me, It's still on Limmy**


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

This thread is too cute to die.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

I bet he loves tacos.

Who doesn't love tacos?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

twinkie sex!? why not Twinkie orgy?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

^ YES! Jesse Pinkman! does that mean u think i say "b*tch" 2 much? xD

also! I imagine u as a hipster


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

But I KNOW what you look like. It's right there in your avatar. : |

For the sake of the game ...


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Probably because he was your avatar before, I think. :?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-jc-1Ojx7K...AAAAAABS0/HPpT_KZ8REU/s1600/Stand+By+Me+2.jpg

I can only link the image not copy it but here lol


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't know you too well, but you're from Manchester hmm...










:b


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

thebadshepard said:


>


#swag


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

Limmy said:


> #swag


haha


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

or even this


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

also lol 
|
|
v


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## TheLone Aji (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## JCamy (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Daniel C said:


>


So close  Math teachers use whiteboards now though  Easier to erase








Even though I know what you look like


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Get it!?!!?!? cause jigglypuff draws on ppl!!?!?! and ur emblem is jigglypuff!?!?!?!?

:c was funnier in my head


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Limmy said:


>


Wow, thanks for the inspiration! (Both partners say I could totally pull this off.)


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

avoidobot3000 said:


>


I have been known to commune with the forest animals.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Jenny (child version only)!










This scene in particular. Only older obviously


----------



## JCamy (Dec 19, 2012)

meepie said:


>


 If you only knew how much sense this makes...


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

(yes, too late, you didn't even give my imagination a chance)


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

meepie said:


> So close  Math teachers use whiteboards now though  Easier to erase


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

or









or


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Reinah (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

I feel like you should get some other world leader other than Reagan


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

In a few years time...


----------



## TaylorM (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

:yes for some reason looking at your name and avatar makes me think of spiderman?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

whimsical?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

drunk and completely unaware


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## TaylorM (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Possessed Petey (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

This thread makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


>


Haha that image made my day :teeth

And to carry on


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## TaylorM (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Possessed Petey (May 11, 2013)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

or


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

You reminded me of this commercial for some reason. I doubt you look quite that old or have a russian accent though :lol


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

http://www.biography.com/imported/images/Biography/Images/Profiles/C/Kurt-Cobain-9542179-5-402.jpg


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Doby said:


> http://www.biography.com/imported/images/Biography/Images/Profiles/C/Kurt-Cobain-9542179-5-402.jpg


I don't really know you, but it says you're wiccan and a school nerd, so I looked up wiccan and found her:


----------

